# Aikijitsu Ju juitsu



## SThiess (Aug 1, 2003)

I am looking for a good Aikijitsu or Ju juitsu school in the L.A. area. Anyone how can help ? Really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2003)

Have you had any luck?


----------



## SThiess (Aug 19, 2003)

Yes, after several hours of research I finally found n incredible guy. His name is Obata Toshishiro Kaiso. He teaches Akibujutsu, Aikido and Shinkendo (japanese swordmanship)


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2003)

That's great! A lot of people like Shinkendo--I hear of it often.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Sep 9, 2003)

Aikibuken of Obata Sensei is definitely worth a look, try www.shinkendo.com or www.aiki-buken.com for more info. 

There are some Hakko Ryu teachers in the LA area as well. Although a derivative of Aikijujutsu (Daito Ryu), it's quite effective (read painful). One Hakko Ryu teacher, actually Hakko Denshin Ryu, is Gil Adams in Pasadena. There are also a couple of teachers of mainline Hakko Ryu teaching in the LA area as well although they are pretty low profile. 

There is also Yanagi Shidare Ryu Aikijujutsu of Soke Don Angier, the last I heard he was accepting two new students. I've also been told there are a couple of other teachers of Daito Ryu in LA, but have yet been able to contact them.

There are a couple of Shorinji Kempo schools in LA as well, which is an offshoot of Aikijujutsu (Daito Ryu). 

Lastly, there are some excellent Aikido teachers in LA. If you are looking for something with substance (aside from Aikibuken) I would highly recommend Robert Bryner Sensei (Nishio style Aikido) in Santa Monica, and Jacques Payet Sensei (of Yoshinkan) in the Valley, Patrick Auge Sensei (Yoseikan Budo) in Rolling Hills area and a few others...

Feel free to email me if you have any questions.

KG


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SThiess _
> *His name is Obata Toshishiro Kaiso. He teaches Akibujutsu, Aikido and Shinkendo*



Looking at his web page, it isn't clear to me whether Aikido and Aikibujutsu are considered one system or two in his organization?


----------



## Kempo Guy (Nov 8, 2003)

You may want to take a look at this thread for more information. Look for the posts by Mr. Nathan Scott.

FWIW, the Aikibujutsu is not taught as a seperate system to his Aikido.

KG


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2003)

Very informative--it moves my misunderstanding to an entirely new level!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9363


----------

